# Page display issue



## Cthulhu (Feb 9, 2002)

It just took me 4 attempts to properly display a page in the General forum.  Also, if I'm not having that problem, the pages usually load just fine.  However, when I reply to a post, it still takes a bit for the page to load after I submit the reply.  Probably just a quirk with NS4.x  Oh well.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Feb 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *It just took me 4 attempts to properly display a page in the General forum.*



I continue to have similar Netscape issues. It can be quite annoying.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 9, 2002)

The official support answer from the vB folks is something along the lines of "encourage your NS4x members to upgrade to NS6x or Opera".

These are several hacks available that may/maynot fix the issues, however they require extensive modifications that I can't do at the moment.  Am still looking at the "simplier" ways first.

I'll see if theres anything we can do.


----------



## KumaSan (Feb 11, 2002)

If you're brave, you could try mozilla. I haven't used it on windows, but I'm pretty sure that it will run. It's still not up to release 1.0 yet, so it's still a little rough in spots, but I already like it a lot better than Netscape. www.mozilla.org, check it out.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 11, 2002)

Mozilla is on release 0.9.8 and I have 0.9.7.  However, I still won't use it as my default browser until I've seen (and am satisfied with) their 1.0 release.  For the most part, I really like Mozilla.  However, there are still some java, javascript, and plug-in issues I'm not so pleased with.  Still, beats using IE (or as I like to say, 'AAAIIIieeeee!') as my default browser.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 11, 2002)

TANGENT

IE = "Incontenent Exploder", "Internet Exploiter", and "Inefficient Explorer"

NS = "Nutscrape", "NotSatisfactory" and my fav, "NotSuccessful"

END TANGENT


----------



## KumaSan (Feb 11, 2002)

I just started with the .9.8 last night, and it seems okay so far. When I first loaded .9.7, it borked my fonts pretty good, and getting the plugin for java loaded took some doing (I run linux and some plugin writers don't seem to like this). It took me about 2 minutes to get .9.8 up and running to my satisfaction. Fonts were fine, my flash and shockwave plugins were fine. I had to re-link my java plugin, and I thought for a minute it was hosed again, but I just forgot to restart the browser. Whoops. Haven't really seen any javascript errors, but like I said, I only used it for a couple hours.


----------



## KumaSan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *I like to say, 'AAAIIIieeeee!*



HAHAHAHAHAHA.
I liked that bit.

Oh yeah, Opera's pretty good too, but charging for a browser? WTF?


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 11, 2002)

I've heard good things about Opera, but I'm not gonna pay for a browser and I'm not gonna deal with ads cluttering up my screen with a free download.

Have yet to download 0.9.8...just too damn lazy.

The java/javascript issue I've had the most problems with is scrolling apps.  However, I think the problem lies primarily with the coding of the app, not the browser.  I think I was told that Mozilla is less tolerant of poor coding or something to that affect.

Cthulhu


----------

